# Mosa,Sandy and Charm- babys's



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

First up is Mosa. She had two Bucklings today around 4 pm. Without assistance. 100% Boer. She gave no sign of labor. We herd a baby screaming and ran for the barn. :stars::stars:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute li'l guys

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats, they are super cute


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. The pictures are pretty crappy. Daughter forgot to put the flash on. Recent ones later. Under a heat lamp. Not very cold tonight finally. Thank goodness they didn't have them in the -35 degree weather we had this week. Now we have a warmer weather coming. 35 degrees all week. This is a very good time to have baby's.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

So precious! Congrats!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're handsome little guys! I live in Montana as well, and we had brutal temps too. It was just awful, wasn't it? -35 isn't my thing ......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Boys are still a little wobbly. They were shivering under the heat lamp so we put jackets on them. Mom did an awesome job.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Charm had two doelings this late afternoon with out assistance. Bred to a ND buck. One had Nubian ears the other has Dwarf ears. Loving the baby's. Did my best to fix the pictures, they are under a red heat lamp and its hard to get the right color on them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my. too cute! congrats!!!

the doeling with those upright ND ears are hilarious and adorable!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute! I love that little tri colored. Looks like Neapolitan ice cream. Very sweet! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NorthcuttLivestock (Feb 10, 2014)

So cute!! Congrats!! 


Northcutt Livestock
Northcuttlivestock.com


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Both doelings have spots and the little dwarf looking one has a dark dorsal. Charm seems happy this time around. I am so glad we bred her to something smaller for a better outcome.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't believe you got such long floppy ears on a Gen 1 mini... The Airplane ears are super adorable too...


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I have already had a few people interested in them. They are cute.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandy had four kids tonight. Had to pull all but one and here is a picture of her with my pit bull jade. Jade is wanting her to nurse on her. Go figure Jade has been fixed since she was just a puppy and she is 13 years old. I love this girl. We are calling the little girl Whisper.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

cute babies. love to look at baby pictures


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable ! Congrats


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok here are Sandy baby's. Finally pictures. They almost look alike. My daughter doesn't really know how to get the good pictures. But she should do until this weekend.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Mini-Nubians? Aw so cute. The non-nubian eared one will likely airplane out...they look longer than a Nigerian's. Congrats!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

So this is whisper next to her sister. We weighed Her yesterday and she weighs 3.07 pounds. Her sister weighs 14 pounds.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, so tiny.


----------

